# Public Urination



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I heard that if you are caught urinating in public, you may have to register as a sex offender? Is this true?


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

It's possible you might have to register as a level one. So tie a knot in it!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It would depend alot on whether you get convicted of indecent exposure (Misd) or open and gross lewdness.(Felony)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude that pisses me off! Ba-dump bang!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I have an idea... Just don't do it... takes the risk out of the equation


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

If you make even a token effort to hide it, and don't give the cop a problem if you do get bagged, nothing's going to happen 99.99% of the time. The last arrest I made for public urination, the guy was standing on the double-yellow of Route 3A, literally pissing in the middle of the road, about 90 minutes after rush hour.

When ya gotta go, ya gotta go!!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes it is against the law and you can be charged with many violations. You will have to register as a level I if convicted. Ever walked by bar at closing? How many drunk bikers do you see pissing behind a dumpster? Or how many of you have seen drunk a$$ college girls pop a squat behind a parked car before they go into the club. People do it just dont whip it out and tell little girls to play with your funcicle.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Last one I got was some guy pissin on the side of the ice machine outside a mobil station. And yes, it's all the officers descretion what he wants to do. Most of the time, if you do it off the side, in the woods, and you're not an ass hole to the cop, you'll be fine.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This guy "if convicted" will be a registered sex offender.

*Police: Man urinated*

Police: Man urinated 
in front of school

NEW BEDFORD - Police arrested a man suspected of urinating on a sidewalk near the DeValles Elementary School in broad daylight Thursday. 
Officers responded to the school, located on Bonney Street, at about 2:15 p.m. When they arrived, several mothers said a man had gotten out of a white pickup and, making no effort to conceal his actions, urinated on a sidewalk facing the school. 
He then got back into the pickup's passenger seat and resumed drinking alcohol with the truck's driver, police said. 
When the officers approached the truck, they found that the passenger, Leonard Saquic, 27, of 202 Rivet St., was still drinking. They charged him with open and gross lewdness, and the driver, Jose Garcia, 31, of 100 Acushnet Ave., of driving while unlicensed, operating an unregistered motor vehicle and having an open container in a motor vehicle.


----------

